# A few suggestions please read!



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Feeling pretty good today! Ignoring the DP and not letting it bother me helps a ton! I even had fun driving home from work today in my sports car which I haven't felt in weeks.

Anyways if DP stresses you out or you have really bad anxiety try this!

http://www.rescueremedy.com/

You take 4 drops either in water or under your tongue. It works almost instantly, but it does taste terrible (a bit like vodka err). I swear this stuff made me feel great and even though I had DP it wasn't bothering me. Its a life saver try it!

Also for those who can't sleep well at night due to DP or anxiety try this method. Buy some melatonin and sleepy time tea (you can find both at a local store or herb shop). Take the melatonin a bit before going to bed, then right before bed drink some sleepy time tea to help relax you instantly. It works great I actually slept well all through the night. Before I would wake up in panic from a dream or just couldn't relax.

These are all natural products. I have found for me they work better than any anxiety or sleeping medications. Plus they don't have any terrible side effects and are not bad for you. I hope this helps!


----------



## hidingme (Jun 6, 2010)

the rescue remedy sounds cool but id rather buy something like that in a store than online.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

They have it in stores. I am not sure if like walmart or stores like that do you would have to call and see. Our local herb shops, natural herbal type stores and places like that sell it. You may have to just call around. I think its a pretty popular product so I am sure somewhere in your area has it. Really its a life saver try it!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

hidingme said:


> the rescue remedy sounds cool but id rather buy something like that in a store than online.


I know they sell it at Wholefoods.


----------



## hidingme (Jun 6, 2010)

tank you.. i tink i will look for it and try it.. mab GNC has it?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

hidingme said:


> tank you.. i tink i will look for it and try it.. mab GNC has it?


They might. I would call to find out. I see it more in natural type stores though. I picked some up at a local natural food market today it was about $10 but worth it.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

How curious! Yea dude my friends have used the melatonin supplements. Just one normal dose supplement actually helped my friend who has insomnia and he's a big dude!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I took that or something similar once and it did nothing for me


----------

